#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Προδιαγραφες κτηριακών μελετών

## TOLIS17

Συνάδελφοι σε περίπτωση μελέτης κτιριακών έργων αναγράφονται πουθενά προδιαγραφές για το πως θα πρέπει να είναι τα σχέδια εικσκαφών,  και τι θα πρέπει να συμπεριλαμβάνου? Το ερωτώ αυτόδιότι στα χέρια μου έχω ένα σχέδιο εκσκαφής από κτιριακό μεγάλο έργο και δεν μου δίνονται καθόλου μηκοτομές σε κάνναβο κτλ.....Κάπου είχα διαβάσει στο παρελθόν ότι σε περίπτωση εκσαφών-χωματισμών θα πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να γίνεται κάνναβος ανά τουλάχιστον 20μ. Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο? Μήπως μπορεί να βοηθήσει κανένας συνάδελφος?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Δες ΕΔΩ την Εγκύκλιο 98/1989 που έχει τις προδιαγραφές για τις μελέτες.
Επιπλέον απαιτήσεις για κάποια σχέδια θα βρεις στον Ν.4030/11 (διαγράμματα δόμησης, τοπογραφικά, μελέτες προσβασιμότητας).

----------

